# 176 Visa Success rate and Grounds for Rejection



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

I have been noticing lots of anxiety, nervousness and excitement as well in the Forum due to the progress and grants of the visa applications.

I am also in the last hurdle where in applied for my 176 Visa exactly a week back from today.

My observation earlier was that COs were getting allotted within a span of 2 weeks which now has increased to 3 weeks.
Another observation is that, many PIOs and in other forums also highlighting the point that there cases have been handed over for Employment Verification.


Now, the question is, by reaching this hurdle, where we have paid a huge sum of money after shelling out a reasonable amounts of money on Skills Assessments, IELTS, etc - Still not a guarantee that we will receive the Visa ??

My documentation has been perfect :

> I got my IELTS cleared
> My wife also cleared IELTS before applying
> My skills were assessed positive by ACS with considering my entire experience of 10+ years
> Got my SS well on time before applying
> Medicals wise also, no worry (Although we had a history of TB but that was 4 yrs back and before even applying for my Visa, I got a checkup done again to make sure it is not active)
> PCC also wont be an issue - just waiting for my CO to be assigned and I will get that done in a weeks time
> Apart from this, I have uploaded all my Education / qualification related documents. My job related documents such as Payslips, confirmation letters, service continuity letter, relieving letter, reference letter, tax statement plus bank statement for the last 10 years.

The only thing that is making me think negative at this point of time is that my fate is not very co-operative when it comes to flying off.
Also, I have lately seen few members here stating that they are being asked for Employment verification and by any chance if the employers do not welcome DIAC guys properly, or cannot provide proper information - Will it impact my application ? 

Bottom-line - What is the Success rate and what are the Grounds of rejection other than medicals - Any thoughts from forum seniors and observers ?


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

ronkhu said:


> I have been noticing lots of anxiety, nervousness and excitement as well in the Forum due to the progress and grants of the visa applications.
> 
> I am also in the last hurdle where in applied for my 176 Visa exactly a week back from today.
> 
> ...


I have asked the same question to the MARA Registered Migration Agent in my area. He said that the rejection ratio of DIAC is very rare except there is something wrong come up with your medicals or they find out that you have provided fake documents/false information.

If they don't get satisfactory information from one place (I-e- employer), they will look into your other evidence (i-e- Tax Certificates, Bank Statements, etc.) to verify that what you are saying/have provided is true.

So, providing more evidence gives you better chances to convince your case officer and makes your case stronger.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

The visa process is like a lottery. Yes, you have paid but similarly to a lottery, if you are not successful, this does not entitle you to your money back. DIAC publicises their requirements, so it's the responsibility of each and every applicant to make sure that they meet these requirements before they decide to invest their money in the visa process.

Provided that you have been truthful on your application, there is no cause for you to fear employment verification. This is normal - it's the same as when you apply for a job and your employer checks out your references and if you have been truthful, it normally ends well. DIAC does do spot checks as a matter of course and also to make sure that their process is working but other than that, the only other reason for them to carry out job verification is if they have reason to doubt any of your claims.

There are a number of reasons for rejections and if you have complied with the visa requirements, then you have no need to worry. But based on what have been discussed here, the most common reason is work experience, whereby the CO is not convinced that you are indeed working in the occupation that you have claimed and been assessed against. Unfortunately, DIAC reserves the right to overrule your skills assessment.

Other common reason is applicants not having done their IELTS and/or skills assessment prior to lodging their visa.

As hard as it seems, I would advise that you relax and just wait for CO allocation. You cannot change your fate and if you've followed all the rules and complied with the requirements, there should not be any reason why your visa will be refused.

Most people on here do manage to get their visas despite the long wait and there are very few cases where people have their application rejected. That said, I am sure that a lot of visas are rejected each year but I guess not everyone is happy to publicise their disappointment. There also others who will happily pay money and provide all sorts of fake documentation in the hope that their application slips through the net.


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks for the detailed inputs.

As rightly pointed by Maz, this is like a lottery and I totally agree with you.

So, far as providing documents etc are concerned, as you see in my above post, I have provided all possible documents including banks statements for my overall job experience. ( I have till now uploaded around 54 documents)

Secondly, if talking about the process, I have completely complied with the norms laid down by DIAC, that SS approval, IELTS (for me and wife) well before the application for 176.

The only concern is that if DIAC calls all my employers and quote my employee code, then they definitely will be able confirm my association with their organization like my start and end dates, whether I was full time or not - But if they ask for specific role details, I am not sure if they would be able to do so as HR people are not equipped with such information. Apart from that, in my organization where i had worked for more than 8 years the HR used to be Business Unit specific and catching hold of them becomes really difficult even for employees working in the organization.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

ronkhu said:


> Thanks for the detailed inputs.
> 
> As rightly pointed by Maz, this is like a lottery and I totally agree with you.
> 
> ...


Try not to worry, I'm sure all will be fine and if needs be, the HR department can transfer the call through to your boss or line manager or whoever it was that signed the letter. With 54 pieces of evidence, it's not likely that you will get a job verification call.


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks Mazz - thats a bit of solace 

I have submitted the following for Job / Employment documents :

- Relieving letters from all the employers
- Job confirmation letters
- Last payslips for all employers
- 10 years Salary account bank statement
- 1 Tax statements for all the employers
- Job promotion letters 
- Salary and employment certificate for my current employer
- Reference letters that I submitted to ACS
- Service continuity letter from one of my employers which was given to me for completing 5 years in their organization.

These documents do you think will be good enough to make my case strong or if not, can you please suggest if I can add any more documents.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

ronkhu said:


> Thanks Mazz - thats a bit of solace
> 
> I have submitted the following for Job / Employment documents :
> 
> ...


These look fine to me but if your CO require anything else, they will ask you for it.


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

Maz25 said:


> These look fine to me but if your CO require anything else, they will ask you for it.


Kool - Thanks for your motivating post Mazz


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Last 5 years that I have been following the forum and visa processing, I don't think I have seen anyone not getting his/her visa except for 3 unfortunate ones. One had submitted his IELTS after the applying for the visa, One had submitted his wife's IELTS late (that time it was mandatory to submit with the rest of documents, now they are flexible and another one applied for the visa before he got his assessment letter, he was able to submit it in those 28 days but the date on the letter was after his application date.. No one else has failed.. If you get thru the assessment, you wil get the visa unless you have forged the documents or have put in wrong information, have AIDS or TB or your PCC was negative


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

ronkhu said:


> Kool - Thanks for your motivating post Mazz


Ronkhu, you are worrying too much. Give it some time. CO will ask you for further info if required and will give you ample time.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> Last 5 years that I have been following the forum and visa processing, I don't think I have seen anyone not getting his/her visa except for 3 unfortunate ones. One had submitted his IELTS after the applying for the visa, One had submitted his wife's IELTS late (that time it was mandatory to submit with the rest of documents, now they are flexible and another one applied for the visa before he got his assessment letter, he was able to submit it in those 28 days but the date on the letter was after his application date.. No one else has failed.. If you get thru the assessment, you wil get the visa unless you have forged the documents or have put in wrong information, have AIDS or TB or your PCC was negative


Hi Anj,

I'm a bit in worry after reading your post. I have applied on 8th June and uploaded all documents except my wife's IELTS. She is going to attempt IELTS in the first week of August. 

Do you think it can affect my case? Although, my wife is a secondary applicant and I'm not claiming any points.

I did this because normally it takes 6-10 months to get PR for Pakistani Applicants due to security checks so I thought I'll get enough time to submit my wife's IELTS before visa grant. Please advise.

Thanks


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

I must firstly Thanks all the members here - You all are a tremendous source of motivation and mentor-ship.
And it seems correct that I am worrying a little too much as I have all the documents in place, am well compliant with the process as I had submitted my and spouse's IELTS during the application itself meaning, from document per-say, their is nothing pending.

:clap2::clap2::clap2:
Thanks to you all for your support and guidance - Really appreciate it !!!


----------



## fjamils (Jan 24, 2012)

msvayani said:


> Hi Anj,
> 
> I'm a bit in worry after reading your post. I have applied on 8th June and uploaded all documents except my wife's IELTS. She is going to attempt IELTS in the first week of August.
> 
> ...


its not necessary to give ielts for your wife.. i have submitted a letter from Karachi University stating that the medium of her education is English... btw my wife has done MSC from KU so that was sufficient! seniors might shed some light on this!


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

fjamils said:


> its not necessary to give ielts for your wife.. i have submitted a letter from Karachi University stating that the medium of her education is English... btw my wife has done MSC from KU so that was sufficient! seniors might shed some light on this!


My wife has done schooling only so that option is not for me. But my question remains the same. 

Will it affect my application if I submit my Wife's ielts result after 2 months of my application date?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

From what I know, they are now fine with IELTS being submitted at a later stage for the secondary applicant


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi Anj,
We applied for 176 on June 27th as we were waiting for the IELTS results and somehow could apply before July. I havent included my spouse English (Medium of Instruction) letter along with the application. I am still waiting for the letter from her university. (Read somewhere that the Letter from the University in their letter head signed and stamp by the Principal of the college is ok or IELTS. We decided to go with the letter from University. Do you think its ok? I might be getting the letter tomorrow or so. But still it shows Application received, Processing commenced only. 
Raj


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

amraj1982 said:


> Hi Anj,
> We applied for 176 on June 27th as we were waiting for the IELTS results and somehow could apply before July. I havent included my spouse English (Medium of Instruction) letter along with the application. I am still waiting for the letter from her university. (Read somewhere that the Letter from the University in their letter head signed and stamp by the Principal of the college is ok or IELTS. We decided to go with the letter from University. Do you think its ok? I might be getting the letter tomorrow or so. But still it shows Application received, Processing commenced only.
> Raj


Yes, that's fine. Once you are allocated a CO, the CO will request for evidence of your spouse's English language ability. I can't comment about now but it used to be stated on DIAC's website that you can submit your spouse's IELTS results or other evidence of english language skills after CO allocation.


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

Nice. Thanks for the info Maz. The doubt was coz, my college name was - University Institute of Technology, and te affiliation was University of Kerala. The Degree certificate is from University of Kerala. I have requested for a Letter as above from the University Institute of Technology in their Letter head paper signed by the Principal of the college. Will that be enough? Thanks in advance Maz.


----------



## PARAM2 (Jan 29, 2013)

anj1976 said:


> last 5 years that i have been following the forum and visa processing, i don't think i have seen anyone not getting his/her visa except for 3 unfortunate ones. One had submitted his ielts after the applying for the visa, one had submitted his wife's ielts late (that time it was mandatory to submit with the rest of documents, now they are flexible and another one applied for the visa before he got his assessment letter, he was able to submit it in those 28 days but the date on the letter was after his application date.. No one else has failed.. If you get thru the assessment, you wil get the visa unless you have forged the documents or have put in wrong information, have aids or tb or your pcc was negative


thanks foe the optimism


----------

